# Excision of 4 cm neck mass question



## dhann1639 (May 1, 2012)

I have a pt. that has come in for an excision of a 4 cm right posterior neck mass. Procedure states "mass was excised in elliptical fasion and full thickness." What CPT code can I use to describe this procedure.

Thank you.


----------



## bethh05 (May 3, 2012)

You would use integumentary codes, the physician states full thickness, which describes an incision through the entire dermis. Unless it was dictated that he went into the sub-q tissue. Also if the path results to an epidermal or pilar cyst you would use 11xxx codes, because they originate from the dermis or adnexal structures, they are not soft tissue tumors, even though they may protrude into the sub q tissue. Hope this helps.


----------

